
Completely anonymous one-time email addresses - JulienRbrt
https://anonbox.net/
======
soared
I like the idea. Web design is absolutely brutal though.

~~~
allthetime
What's new about this? There are hundreds of services just like this that have
been around for many years.

------
anonph
It doesn't seem to work.

